# VC Radiance 2600 Problem



## webersole (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi folks,

I'm new to the forum here but I'm hoping somebody can help me.  I have a Vermont Castings Radiance 2600 propane stove that is probably over 10 years old.  It works fine until it warms up and then all of a sudden it shuts down including the pilot.  I have to relight the pilot and then it will start and run for about 5 minutes and then shut off again.  It has a thermostat on it but it isn't the thermostat that shuts it off.  Something else in the stove clicks and shuts everything down.  The manual says it has a plugged flu sensor.  

Any ideas on what could be causing this problem?

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 19, 2014)

Check the gas valve to see if there is a wire going from it into the stove body, up around the front to a snap disk.
Some of the older VC units had this set-up to shut the unit down if it got too hot.
Often, the wiring in this system is the culprit. The sheathing gets old & crumbly & the copper core can ground itself.


----------



## webersole (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh, that sounds interesting.  I will check that this evening.  I was scratching my head on this, because it didn't seem like the thermocouple or thermophile were to blame.  It supposedly has a blocked flu sensor but didn't seem like that was the issue.  

I'll let you know what I find.

Thanks again,

Wayne


----------



## bowline dave (Nov 22, 2014)

webersole said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm new to the forum here but I'm hoping somebody can help me.  I have a Vermont Castings Radiance 2600 propane stove that is probably over 10 years old.  It works fine until it warms up and then all of a sudden it shuts down including the pilot.  I have to relight the pilot and then it will start and run for about 5 minutes and then shut off again.  It has a thermostat on it but it isn't the thermostat that shuts it off.  Something else in the stove clicks and shuts everything down.  The manual says it has a plugged flu sensor.
> 
> ...


Wayne,

I have the exact same stove, only natural gas and 20 years old.  We loved it so much we recently moved it to a new home and experienced the same problem.  Stove would light and run for about 50 minutes, then "click", and it would shut itself off including the pilot.  The solution was simpler than I would have imagined.  In the new installation, I had it pushed back so far into the existing fireplace that the intake for the intake to the flue was being restricted resulting in the blocked flue detector overheating and shutting off the gas.  On the 2600, the flue is open to the room on the back of the stove and it really needs to breathe in order for the hot flue gas to be vented up the flue.  The solution was to move the stove out from the front of the fireplace about 3 inches giving it room to breathe.

Dave


----------

